# That is my New Machine (1 of 3)



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

I was inspired by the excellent job John did on his 1st CNC build machine and here is my first attempt to build one for myself. It was a fun project with a lot of headaches but nonetheless very challenging.

I learned a lot in the last few months about CNC and I found it very interesting. This machine by no means is final but is (was) working. I found that the bearings on the aluminum angle make more noise than the stepper motors and decided to take it apart and fit on the 3 axis new slides with ¼” thick UHMW. That is what I’m doing now.

Here are some pics.(in 3 parts)


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Somehow the other 2 parts did not download. Give it a try again here


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Try again for the last ones.......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

VERY impressive Nicolas, I do admire you (and John/Scott) for your skills and great patience. I look forward to seeing some sample projects.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Nicolas

You have done a great job and I bet a lot of learning curves. What is the overall size? 

I like the v bearing for your slides. That is the method the Joes 4x4 hybrid uses. 

Did you use single start acme rod for the screws aand what size motors.

Let me know how your accuracy is we have a program to test this using my pen tracer. 

Looking real good Nicolas, and way to go on getting through the learning curve. You are ready to score a goal,,,,, I bet you are a Canadians fan 

Have a great day.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Check twice! said:


> Hi Nicolas
> 
> You have done a great job and I bet a lot of learning curves. What is the overall size?
> 
> ...




Hello John

Of course I’m a Canadians fan LOL

Well you were my inspiration to start on the CNC path and I want to thank you for that. You gave me tons of headaches but also tons of satisfaction and the pleasure to learn something new.

The overall size of the table is 48”x 24” and the cutting area is 34”x 22”. But it’s a heavy beast, approx. 180 Lbs.

My leading ACME screws, bearings and pillow blocks are precision made by a machine shop in Florida: Our Products Excellent people and service. I use single start because of the cost involved on the 2 or more starts and I’m happy with the results. 

I did not do any real testing because as I said in my first message I did not like the noise the bearings made on the aluminum angle. I knew right away that I have to do something new there. I just tested the speed, acceleration and backlash of the 3 axis from start to end and I was happy with the results.

The motors are NEMA 23, 270oz.in with 8 wires and wired as Unipolar.

As you know, my greatest problem was sourcing all the components. I got nothing from Canada, they were all bought from USA and only had to pay $35.02 taxes on the drivers which I contested but I lost. They said that anything bought thru the web and imported to Canada is taxable with GST / PST. The problem is how lucky you are because they don’t check ALL packages. But if yours is picked up for checking, then you pay the taxes.

Now I’m working to make slides with UHMW instead of the bearings. My 1st experiment is promising and soon I will have the Y axis bearings replaced with my new slides and give it a test. Friction will be the same, if not less, as the bearings but I don’t know how fast the UHMW will wear out.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Check twice! said:


> Hi Nicolas
> 
> Let me know how your accuracy is we have a program to test this using my pen tracer.
> 
> Have a great day.



Well after a long waiting due to defective electronics I got the machine going and the accuracy seems pretty good (see attached pics)

I have made a home made jig to try out the machine but it is not working well. What is your pen tracer / program John?

I don’t want to use a bit on the router yet, pretty scary when the axes move so fast and don’t know where and if they will stop. I will like to try it a lot first with a pen to get more familiar with the machine and the gCode.

Thank you John
Nicolas


----------

